

Show HN: A pure Python Bitcoin protocol implementation - perone
http://protocoin.readthedocs.org/

======
vbuterin
Nice. I'm the developer of
[http://github.com/vbuterin/pybitcointools](http://github.com/vbuterin/pybitcointools)
, a Python implementation of most of the parts of the protocol that you do not
handle. Perhaps we could work on making the two work together as a complete
Bitcoin node?

